# FTB seeks to Buy to Let in : Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla



## mero2002

Hello Everyone,

I'm a FTB,Looking to buy for rent out.

My limit is 300,000. I have a limited options, Tallaght (Swiftbrook, Sundale & Ardmore), Clondalkin (Cherrywood, St john), Clonee, Clonsilla and Tyrrelstown

Any suggestions! Quiet confused!


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Mate moved out of Cherrywood as my other mate I see more often told me he found it too rough. 

Basically dont know those parts of Tallaght are they near town centre and square etc or where? 

I hear Clonee is an awful long way out tho never been there only seen it on map and if traffic was bad and you're not using public transport....  

Tyrelstown is in westmeath right?  Surely if working in Dub wouldnt commute from there everyday??  

Dont know exactly how far Clonsilla is out but its far enough looking at the map.  Wouldnt be in a rush to buy as far out as the last three places you mention as they are the ones going to be hit hardest by the drops in price along with the vastly overpriced 'posh' areas.

Give it time and you'll get bargains by all accounts if you really want to move somewhere that far out imo.  

People in this country are in such a rush to throw away all their hard earned cash on crazily overpriced property its just lunacy imo!


----------



## mero2002

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

I'm not looking to move out, I live in D4 and quiet happy here,l ooking for investment and a raise in the capital over 5 years. will rent out, (sundale,swiftbrook and ardmore) new houses launched on 1998 around £90 K are close to city west and very close to jobstown.and will be a proposed luas station 2008 may be. thanks


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



queenlex said:


> ...I hear Clonee is an awful long way out tho never been there only seen it on map and if traffic was bad and you're not using public transport....  Tyrelstown is in westmeath right?  Surely if working in Dub wouldnt commute from there everyday??  Dont know exactly how far Clonsilla is out but its far enough looking at the map. ...



I'd say the majoirty of people in those areas do work in Dublin judging by the traffic that comes in from them. Of course theres a train you can get too. 40 mins into town, regular enough if overcrowded.


----------



## pinkyBear

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Are you sure you are thinking things through - if you are a FTB and buy a property for investment you loose the FTB tax grant which is €133 pp pm - also would the property give a good yeild in a short space of time - 5 years. There are other options open to investors - take commercial property for example...


----------



## Merrion

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



queenlex said:


> Tyrelstown is in westmeath right?


 
I presume the OP means Tyrellstown near Blanchardstown not the one in Westmeath???


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



loughquinn said:


> I presume the OP means Tyrellstown near Blanchardstown not the one in Westmeath???


 
sorry didnt realise there was one near Blanch too.  

In response to the opening poster again I think you've missed the both with capital appreciation at this stage the boom is clearly over, i.e. rises the way they were.

Also had a friend living near Jobstown where he bought his first house in a place called suncroft.  In teh few months he lived there he was broken into two or three times forget whihc it was and also had his car stolen and destroyed found a few days afterwards.  I am not saying everyone there is bad or anything like that but there seem to be a lot of problems like that for him I didnt think anywhere had that frequency of those kind of incidents these days until he moved there to be honest.

Just a few things to think about. And to agree with the other poster who said it I think you should go back to the drawing board imho.


----------



## Trafford

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

You're thinking of *Tyrellspass*, Co. Westmeath.


----------



## redstar

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



queenlex said:


> In response to the opening poster again I think you've missed the both with capital appreciation at this stage the boom is clearly over, i.e. rises the way they were.



I read over the weekend about a new property development in Dublin (apartments, I can't recall the name of the development) which have nearly sold out. A spokesperson for the developer said that 80% of the purchasers were investors. Haven't they heard the boom is over - or are there now 'buying opportunities' to be had ?


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Btw did you read the following before you think about going ahead with any of these ideas? [broken link removed]


----------



## taytoman

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Clonsilla (if near the station) has good if v crowded rail line in place at the moment, but projected for the future


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



Trafford said:


> You're thinking of *Tyrellspass*, Co. Westmeath.


 
good spot thats the one!


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



redstar said:


> I read over the weekend about a new property development in Dublin (apartments, I can't recall the name of the development) which have nearly sold out. A spokesperson for the developer said that 80% of the purchasers were investors. Haven't they heard the boom is over - or are there now 'buying opportunities' to be had ?


 
Thats all very vague???  Plus how they can they know for sure how many are investors, take their word for it (tho I doubt they asked eack of the buyers that question)????

i dont think so in response to your last question I see one beds still going for 360K in some places and I am sure more in other places! How can that be value for money, plus I also suspect developers were for a long time keeping prices up by holding on to newly built homes as some developments I have seen and mentioned their prices above looked largely unoccupied foir a long time.  

There is no value for money anywhere at the mo in Ireland imho, developers are taking advantage of peoples crazy desire to spend all their hard earned cash on anything in this country and I dont blame them as after all they're in the business of making profits.  Only we can bring the prices down to reasonable levels by not being as eager to buy any home.


----------



## plant43

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



queenlex said:


> There is no value for money anywhere at the mo in Ireland imho, developers are taking advantage of peoples crazy desire to spend all their hard earned cash on anything in this country and I dont blame them as after all they're in the business of making profits.  Only we can bring the prices down to reasonable levels by not being as eager to buy any home.



This is going wildly off topic now but there is value to be had in Ireland at the moment. You just have to haggle with the developer a bit. Worked for us.


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



taytoman said:


> Clonsilla (if near the station) has good if v crowded rail line in place at the moment, but projected for the future


 
Dont hold your breath for anything to happen quick in this country especially if the predicted bad times come to pass


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



plant43 said:


> This is going wildly off topic now but there is value to be had in Ireland at the moment. You just have to haggle with the developer a bit. Worked for us.


 
You'd want to haggle some amount in the areas mentioned by the OP to get a good deal imho


----------



## amgd28

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



queenlex said:


> Also had a friend living near Jobstown where he bought his first house in a place called suncroft.  In teh few months he lived there he was broken into two or three times forget whihc it was and also had his car stolen and destroyed found a few days afterwards.  I am not saying everyone there is bad or anything like that but there seem to be a lot of problems like that for him I didnt think anywhere had that frequency of those kind of incidents these days until he moved there to be honest.



There is a world of a difference between different parts of tallaght. If you want to avoid the situations described above, avoid sundale, suncroft etc, and concentrate maybe around Springfield, but you will have to pay more though.


----------



## csirl

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

I'm not familiar with some of the estates mentioned, so I cant give an opinion on which is the best.

However, if this is an investment property that you intend to rent out, and you are not a professional landlord with your own maintenance crews, I'd go for whichever area has the least vandalism/crime. Remember that, as the landlord, you'll be the person who gets the call at 4am in the morning from a tenant wanting smashed front window to be replaced asap (at your cost).


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



AllyDick said:


> Tyrrelstown near Blanch is a kip. It is a non-national backwater with houses that you will never be able to sell. Avoid at all costs.



Not entirely sure what you mean about the backwater comment. 

Hardly a kip. I would say its a better area than some if not most of the areas mentioned in this thread. But you've a lot of traffic to get through to get out of it, as its a good bit behind some massive estates.


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

That pretty much sums up the other areas too. Tallaght, Clondalkin, Clonee or Clonsilla IMO. Unless you are cherry picking a particular good development in those areas. 

Probably all over Dublin theres a lot of property for sale for 6 months and not moving, and a lot of areas are slowly getting rougher. That said large parts of D.15 have always been rough. That hasn't changed. I don't think I'd invest in any of these areas at the moment. Unless you got a very remarkable deal on a very good property.


----------



## culchieindub

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

I too would disagree as some nice houses,some facilities and not difficult to sell.A friend did just recently and at a good price.The bus service isn't as frequent as it could be is only issue I can think of and yes for work west Dublin/Meath would suit as traffic to town etc is difficult


----------



## percy100

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



mero2002 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm a FTB,Looking to buy for rent out.My limit is 300,000.I have a limited options, Tallaght(Swiftbrook,Sundale&Ardmore),Clondalkin(Cherrywood,St john),Clonee, Clonsilla and Tyrrelstown
> 
> Any suggestions! Quiet confused!




Nearly every house in sundale is up for sale and for obvious reasons... residents of this estate appear in the tallaght echo nearly every week under the court cases section... The latest... some bloke had his case thrown out for trying to run over his ex in a car...lovely


----------



## brodiebabe

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



AllyDick said:


> Tyrrelstown near Blanch is a kip. It is a non-national backwater with houses that you will never be able to sell. Avoid at all costs.


 
I think Tyrellstown is a very nice place, good shops in the town centre and a nice cafe. It also has lots of community events organised by residents - seems to have good community spirit. Check out  for more info.


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Why would this happen just to Tyrrelstown as opposed to anywhere else in D.15


----------



## deedee80

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

If I was buying to rent I would probably go for Tallaght and try to get a house near the hospital/college/square, I would imagine there is a lot of rental potential there.  Or what about Citywest.  Good value to be had there at the moment, also they have the new shopping centre and its v close to Tallaght (the Square and the Hosp) and there is a luas line proposed up there.  
I used to live in Clonee, I thought it was a nice area but too far from any decent bus route and the train station would was too far a walk and parking is an absolute nightmare so if I were renting I know that I would not choose there as public transport is a disaster.  Well thats my tuppence worth.


----------



## amgd28

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



deedee80 said:


> If I was buying to rent I would probably go for Tallaght and try to get a house near the hospital/college/square, I would imagine there is a lot of rental potential there.



Precisely - around springfield, houses let in a matter of days. In fact with a property I had I let it two years ago on the first day and same happened just this week with new tenants. And rents are very good there relative to price of the property


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

I think you have to be near a trainline, or luas DART etc. A lot of D.15 isn't.


----------



## johnjoesboot

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

I recently bought an investment property in Tyrrelstown. I had it rented within weeks of receiving the keys. Rent is very strong and climbing. So don,t write off Tyrrelstown so quickly. Huge development planned for the area e.g commercial outlets , expanding corporate park on its doorstep ( potential tenants) and a huge infrastructure improvement underway as we write. And there is value to be had there at the moment because of panic sellers.


----------



## mero2002

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Thank you very much for all your advise and precious time.now i have 3 houses 1-springfield,firhouse,St john(clondolkin). i put offers on them already.
wish me luck in the house hunting to get the best deal possible.
thanks again


----------



## deedee80

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Keep us updated mero2002!


----------



## Automan

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*




AllyDick said:


> The problems with Tyrrelstown -





AllyDick said:


> 1 Very high density housing
> 2 On the flight path in to Dublin airport. You will be woken at 6am to the sound of jumbo jets flying in (unless you get used to it)
> 3 Houses for sale everywhere. Nothing selling.
> 4 In the middle of nowhere. Beside the seedier parts of Blanch and Mulhuddart.
> 5 Lots of anti-social behaviour in Tyrrelstown village.
> 6 Once the builders have sold all the new houses in Cruise Park, the security patrol firm will leave the estate leaving it at the mercy of Corduff and Mulhuddart
> 7 The off licence has closed down indefinitely and the pub Cruisers is full of trouble makers
> 8 The nearest police station is in Blanchardstown village - a fair distance away
> 
> The plus sides - Superquinn and Lidl. A lovely restaurant called Aurora and a 4 star hotel within walking distance called The Park Plaza.
> 
> My girlfriend lived there and I was up there quite a bit. She sold up and moved on a few months ago. She was one of the lucky ones. You wouldn't sell a house there now. I'd say 25% of houses are for sale in Tyrrelstown at the moment...


 
I have lived in Tyrrelstown for the last 5 years and am very happy there, have had no bad experiences other than the odd house warming party at the start.
Rents in Tyrrelstown are very high, just look at Daft.ie, so seems to be enough demand.
I have lived in Walkinstown, Tallaght and Lucan and am Happy in Tyrrelstown and cant see myself moving for a while.
There are also a lot of professional people living in Tyrrelstown.

Now to your points.

1 Almost all new estates are high density.

2 You dont even notice it after a couple of weeks.

3 Two of my neighbours had there houses for sale in the last 6 months both houses had sold signs put on them within 3 months, this seem to be the norm, there was a hold everywhere before the announcement with regards to stamp duty after FF got back in, now houses seem to be selling well again.

4 Beside nowhere? 5 mins to Blanch shopping centre, down the road from Blanch corporate park (PayPal) and Blanch IT, 5 mins to the national aquatic centre, 10 mins to Blanch village, all by car, about 15 shops, 2 takeaways, a pub, 3 restaurants (including pub restaurant), medical centre all in Tyrrelstown its self. Most new estates and a lot of old estates are close to what you call "seedier parts" this is just a fact of life.

5 Personally in the 5 years I have lived here I have not seen any "anti-social behaviour in Tyrrelstown village" and I do be in the village a lot, yes there is the odd car robbed every now and again and some houses have been robbed, but no more than anywhere else. And dont forget there are 3000+ houses and apartments in Tyrrelstown.

6 The part of Tyrrelstown im living in there has been no security for at least 3 years and I have not witnessed any big change in the area. The security are only concerned with there small part of Tyrrelstown were there is still building going on and dont come near the vast part of the area.

7 The off license, from my understanding was closed down due to money troubles, any time ive been in the pub have never seen any trouble, have heard of some but that happens in all pubs.

8 It takes me about 10 mins to get to Blanch police station, so it would probably take a Garda car 5 mins (if there not busy).


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Same all over isn't it. Not just this area.


----------



## Daragh

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



AllyDick said:


> I know of a house in Tyrrelstown was on the market for a full year and they had to take a drop of €60k to sell in the end.


Big deal. Just last week they were talking on the news about a house that had to drop half a million off the price to try and sell. I guess someone in Tyrrelstown overvalued their house too. You did say they sold in the end though which would suggest that houses are selling in Tyrrelstown. 


AllyDick said:


> If houses are selling well, why are there SO MANY for sale signs all over the place that have been there for ages ?


How often do you drive through to see these for sale signs up for ages? On my drive to work I pass for sale signs that seem to be up for ages in all parts of Dublin but they're not necessarily the same houses. Maybe the seemingly constant For Sale signs are neighbours seeing how quickly the house next door went and deciding to cash in too.


----------



## Woody11

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Having lived in most of the places already mentioned in this thread and now a resident of Tyrrelstown I can do nothing but laugh at AllyDicks posts.
For starters, the area is not patrolled by a private security firm keeping the marauding hordes at bay and as soon as they leave it will be like the sacking of Rome. The security patrol the area where the houses are currently under construction and where the equipment is stored, no more, no less.
As someone already has said, the off licence is closed due to the financial difficulties the owners ran into, hardly the fault of Tyrrelstown or any other around it. The pub seldom has trouble, a couple of rowdies now and agan but it's not somewhere you'd see a fight every Friday night. And as for the anti social behaviour he talks about in Tyrrelstown Village, if he thinks there's trouble in the village I can only picture Allydicks as some sort of scardy cat who jumps at his own shadow, the place is perfectly fine, I would go as far as saying there's less trouble there than in most other shoppings complexes. 
His claim that 25% of houses are up for sale also gives me another laugh, and those that are up for sale aren't selling, all simply not true. Yes, there's many houses for sale but that's the same in every new area in the country but they are selling. And he may want to read the papers to see that country wide there is a slowdown so please excuse the area if a house takes a few weeks to sell. 
Blanchardstown Village, a fair bit away ? Ok, I was a little harsh in calling him a scardy cat, Miss Daisy I think is more appropriate if he thinks Blanchardstown village is a fair bit way.

But maybe he is right after all, we're all just naive and have a siege mentality in prepartion for what happens when our  "private security" firm leaves us at the mercy of those around us.


----------



## lfcfan

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Ok, I've stopped laughing now at the comments from Alleydick so I'll make a few comments of my own.


I lived in Tyrrelstown for 5 years and in those 5 years I didn't see 1 bit of trouble. Nothing.
In those 5 years I never once saw security Patrolling the estate. Not once. Any security in the estate is there for the builders to 'protect' the building sites.
After a couple of weeks of living there I didn't even notice the planes anymore and I think there was 1 Jumbo that comes in on a Saturday afternoon. NEVER heard one at night and in 5 years I was NEVER woken by planes.
I spent plenty of time around the the Village/Town Centre between going to the shops, having a bite to eat or going for a drink and never witnessed any anti-social behaviour. Some kids kicking a ball about is about the highest level of disruption I noticed. Yes, there have probably been a few incidents over the years but they are few and far between and nothing out of the ordinary for an estate with 3000+ houses/apartments.
Drank in the pub a good bit and never witnessed any trouble. There have been a few incidents alright but that's nothing new when it comes to pubs and a lot less then most places.
I've only recently sold (building a house back home) and had no trouble selling. First buyers pulled out and had new buyers lined up nearly straight away. Only delay was because of the election and the buyers waiting to see the outcome because of stamp duty.
I played with the local footy team and met a lot of decent people. These same people have set up underage teams and the teams are flourishing. There is a great community spirit with annual events organised for the kids and adults.
So, overall I was VERY happy in Tyrrelstown, had no trouble and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to other people. So Alleydick, keep your 'opinions' to yourself if you haven't a clue what you're talking about!!


----------



## boaber

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



AllyDick said:


> Of course you are going to recommend it to people. You don't want anyone bad mouthing where you live. You are terrified of negative equity. I don't blame you for worrying about that !



Did you not read lfcfan's post at all?  They HAVE SOLD their house already.


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

AD You obviously have an axe to grind about Tyrrelstown and non nationals, and gettos etc. Not sure where you are going with the latter comments, and you've not clarified them when asked either. Just repeated them. Tyrrelstown in my experience is no different than the other areas mentioned, Tallaght, Clondalkin, Clonee or Clonsilla. You've not clarified how Tyrrelstown is different either. 

Theres only one place on AAM you can discuss the Irish property market and its in the this http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=64538 thread. Theres enough coverage in the general media and on other sites to illustrate that Tyrrelstown is not immune or indeed an exception to the national trends. Repeating the same point over and over without adding anything new, doesn't give it more credence. Gives it less credibility tbh.


----------



## deedee80

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Having never been in Tyrrellstown I can't express an opinion on the area itself, however I do know this -my friends sister sold her house there recently.  Went sale agreed quite soon after putting the house for sale and then a month later buyers pulled out.  She then went sale agreed again less than a month later.  That seems impressive to me in a market where houses everywhere are taking months to sell.  She didn't have to drop her price either to get the sale.....


----------



## Daragh

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



AllyDick said:


> Tyrrelstown is a non-national backwater which will be a ghetto in about three years.


Do you have figures from the CSO or anywhere other than your own imagination to back you up on that ridiculous non-national backwater claim? Have you maybe done a house to house headcount? When were you last in Tyrrelstown anyway? Didn't your girlfriend move out a few months ago?


AllyDick said:


> Houses are not selling.


And yet you already posted about someone who sold a house and you say your girlfriend sold up just a few months ago proving this claim to be rubbish.


----------



## Daragh

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



AllyDick said:


> Did the second buyer end up buying the house ?


They started the post off saying their friend's sister sold the house so if the second buyers didn't then they attracted a third very easily. 


AllyDick said:


> There are a lot of "tyre kickers" around this weather. Weekend snoopers who go around looking at houses with no intention of buying unless they get a serious bargain...


Are you having difficulty selling a property that you have such vast experience of these tyre kickers? Where are you trying to sell? Maybe if you had bought in Tyrrelstown you'd have sold by now.


----------



## Daragh

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Nobody wants to sell at a huge discount but with the way property prices in Tyrrelstown shot up, and with the demand for property there, I can't see anyone selling for less than or even the same as they paid for it.


----------



## Ciaraella

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

There is a development of apartments called something like Tallaght cross just beside the Luas terminus in Tallaght. I'd imagine these would be very easy to rent out. Right in the centre of things beside the square and access to the Luas wuld help get tenants.


----------



## Daragh

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Yeah, plenty of options in Tyrrelstown right enough although less than in Tallaght, Clondalkin, Clonee or Clonsilla. The market may be slow but Tyrrelstown is selling as evidenced by your girlfriend selling a few months ago and other posters in this thread who have mentioned people selling without difficulty. 

You still haven't backed up your non-national backwater comment but I'm sure it's because you can't.


----------



## pinkyBear

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

I'm sorry but I dont really see the relevence of the posts identifying how many non Irish live in Tyrelstown, if these people are renting surely doesn't that bode well for any land lord.! 
The OP has asked for opinions on investing money in a property in certain locations 


> Very few non nationals filled it in. Walk up through Tyrrelstown any day or night and you will see mostly Africans walking around. This is not my imagination.


 
- how this thread has spawned in to a race debate I dont know..


----------



## Daragh

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



AllyDick said:


> The census is rubbish. The figures were wrong.


You can back this up because you did your own census and it's more accurate? 


AllyDick said:


> Very few non nationals filled it in.


That's a crime, so according to you, not only are the residents of Tyrrelstown foreign nationals but now they're criminals as well? If you have evidence of this crime please contact Blanchardstown garda station.


AllyDick said:


> Walk up through Tyrrelstown any day or night and you will see mostly Africans walking around.


I live in Tyrrelstown and walk through it every day and I don't see mostly Africans. How often do you walk through? Do you wear a white sheet while walking through? 


AllyDick said:


> This is not my imagination.


No it's your paranoid racist little mind seeing the black man everywhere. You're an idiot and everything you have claimed has been shown to be wrong.


----------



## Daragh

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



pinkyBear said:


> I'm sorry but I dont really see the relevence of the posts identifying how many non Irish live in Tyrelstown,


This has gone way off topic and I'm partly responsible but it was claimed that Tyrrelstown, somewhere recommended to the OP as a good investment, was a non national backwater to be avoided. It took a while to have the poster claiming this show that the claim is just racist nonsense and the census figures were part of that process.

It was also claimed that property does not sell in Tyrrelstown but the person claiming this proved it not to be the case by talking about people he knew who had sold property.


----------



## gabsdot

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Back to your original question. I doubt if you will find anything for 300K in Clonee or Clonsilla. 
BTW I was a census enumerator in Tyrellstown and although there are a lot of non Irish people living there, I would agree with the 80/20. Stats don't lie. Most of Blanchardstown is the same anyway. There are loads of non Irish people living here. Although what difference that makes I don't know.


----------



## CharlieC

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

43% said they would reconsider buying a house if they knew a lot of foreign people were living in the area. 
http://www.rte.ie/news/2005/0501/poll.html

A white van parked on a street knocks 11% off a property

It is all to do with peoples' perceptions regardless of the rights or wrongs of the matter


----------



## Bob the slob

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

To the OP - I would buy in Tallaght out of those four areas.  There is so much development in Tallaght now.  Loads of new retail space, two new hotels, two new gyms, new apartment blocks, the Luas, numerous bus routes, the M50, the square, citywest shopping centre.  I think its the best out of the four areas you asked about.  I aint an expert but Tallahght is starting to ditch the bad name is had years ago.


----------



## aircobra19

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

Tyrellstown isn't any different to * 	Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla  or indeeed anywhere in Ireland re: *non nationals. Ireland has been fundamentally changed by huge (and unchecked) immigration and in 10yrs time it will be as mixed the UK is. Ireland has a multi racial, cultural future. Its made the country more interesting and more diversified. But the Ireland of [SIZE=-1]*Darby* O'*Gill* and the Little People is long gone. [/SIZE]


----------



## Fly

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*

There are quite a lot of 2 bedroomed properties from €265k to €300k in Ongar if you are interested in that area.  It's near Clonee.

BTW, there is a 3 bed for sale there for €305k if you could stretch to that.


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Tallaght or Clondalkin or Clonee or Clonsilla*



mero2002 said:


> I'm not looking to move out, I live in D4 and quiet happy here, looking for investment



Mero,

Please read the posting guidelines.

Moved from Location, Location, Location to  Property Investment forum.

ajapale


----------

